
React Native at Instagram - snake117
https://medium.com/@InstagramEng/react-native-at-instagram-dd828a9a90c7#.kbkeup8hm
======
firloop
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13584097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13584097)

